# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger worden na keizersnee..

## Claire Haas

Hoi,
Ik ben momenteel heel erg gestressed, ik heb bijna een jaar geleden een kindje verloren tijdens de bevalling.

Ik wil zoooooo graag weer zwanger worden.
Ik ben 27 jaar, zeer onregelmatig.

Mijn vraag is, heeft iemand er ervaring mee met een tweede zwangerschap na een spoed keizersnee.
Ik hoor namelijk zoveel verhalen dat ik niet meer weet wat ik moet geloven.
Raak hier ook heel erg van streek. Straks lukt het niet meer.

groetjes claire

----------


## jess1974

Ik heb een 2e zwangerschap gehad na een keizersnee. Ik heb nergens last van gehad en ben regelmatig voor controle naar de gyneacoloog geweest. Gelukkig was de tweede bevalling een gewone bevalling, dat is ook goed gegaan. 

Na een leizersnee moet je bij een volgende zwangerschap wel onder controle blijven bij de gyneacoloog i.v.m. de extra controle van het litteken, maar het hoeft niet te betekenen dat je niet meer zwanger mag worden.
Als je zekerheid wilt kun je toch altijd een afspraak maken bij een gynaecoloog. Die weten het natuurlijk het beste.

Succes en probeer niet te veel te stressen, want dat is natuurlijk nooit goed voor 
lichaam. groetjes jess

----------

